# 1 yo GSD needs a good loving home



## MilkMan (Sep 23, 2020)

About a day ago I found this poor guy on the side of the road in the rain and took him in immediately, I've seen him before chained up at a neighbors house so I called them to see what was up. Apparently they moved to Oregon and they couldn't find him beforehand. She then made no effort to get him back and asked him if I can find him a home or keep him. Sadly my neighborhood doesn't allow this breed and the only reason I have my current gsd is with a little smooth talking and a lot of bribery $$. But I just don't have room for him that aside. All the info I got from her was his name is ace and he was a flunked out police canine. Supposedly he is akc but idk how any of that works. He's a really good boy and he's good with kids and other dogs. I don't want to give him to anyone in my area because it's just not a good place with not good people. If anyone at all can take him and love him please let me know asap. My email is [email protected].


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for caring for him. The best way to rehome a dog right now is through Rehome by Adoptapet. It's free. You'll list your dog right next to all the other rescue dogs. They generate applications and adoption contracts you can choose to use, if you want. The adoption fee gets donated to a rescue, to avoid selling dogs. Here's the signup link: http://rehome.adoptapet.com/r/86902 .


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

where? I know a guy who is looking for a GSD. we are in Arlington, TX.


----------



## MilkMan (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm in Alabama


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

MilkMan said:


> I'm in Alabama


I'll get in touch with him and see if he's still looking. might take a few days..


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please check the vet references of anyone seeking to adopt -- nothing tells you more about a prospective home. Video home checks (Facetime etc.) are also now common in dog adoptions.


----------



## MilkMan (Sep 23, 2020)

Magwart said:


> Please check the vet references of anyone seeking to adopt -- nothing tells you more about a prospective home. Video home checks (Facetime etc.) are also now common in dog adoptions.


Yeah I've looked all around, I've checked 2 people already and had to turn them down. I live in an area with a couple safe havens with decent people but nobody in those areas want him or can take him. And the people that do both are not gonna happen, especially since one of them was a backyard breeder and just wanted him for just that purpose in mind. It's been tough finding him a place. But I'll take a look at that I appreciate any help, he's such a good boy and I just want what's best for him.


----------



## MilkMan (Sep 23, 2020)

DougnLuna said:


> I'll get in touch with him and see if he's still looking. might take a few days..


No problem I don't mind keeping him for a week or 2.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In the Deep South, backyard breeders are everywhere. There are some puppymillers who will even pose as "nice families" to get "cheap" or 'free" purebred dogs. One of the biggest reasons to neuter a dog down here before rehoming is to weed all of those people out so he won't fall into their hands. Has he been heartworm tested?


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

I'd love to hear an update when you find him a home! Thanks for caring.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good looking boy, I hope you find him a nice home


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

MilkMan said:


> No problem I don't mind keeping him for a week or 2.


Sorry to say, I talked to him and he said he's holding out for a puppy. , I say a 1 yr old is still technically a puppy.. sorry to have taken so long to get hold of him.


----------

